# skinny legs especially ankles : (



## little bison

im 33 years old and ive always had ridiculously skinny legs especially around my ankles where i just blatantly dont have any meat around them heres what does my nut in i train legs like a spartan so that even after training for 9 months my legs are proper acheing for 3 days, sometimes until i next train them in 7 days! i eat well and even did a 8 week dbol cycle at 40mg to try shock them into some growth. my legs ARE muscly and tops a lil bigger but man below the knee is shocking i look like a paint brush ha i weight 11st 4lbs but if my legs were up with my top half id be 13st for sure. im planning training hard as ever untill jan before then starting a test e and dbol cycle this is something that in hindsite i should have done when just running the dbol only cycle 2 months ago! still learn as u go 

what im looking for is any suggestions on how 2 build them up as im thinking its just my genetics in that i got no fat around bone and il just never pack on mass on them il just get them more toned but still look skinny! i wear baggy jeans and trackies and bar being on a beach i wont get my legs out 4 ****! ive read countless fitness mags and have always done heavy squats and high rep squats + do calfs till i can nearly not walk afterwards ive done the juice as mentioned ive eaten nuff pasta and take in 200grams of protein per day religiously i just think its not meant 2 b any advise possitive or neggative would be apreciated as i seek answers/tips

any questions fire away :thumb:


----------



## ParaManiac

Hello mate,post up your training routine along with a sample days diet,see if i can help.


----------



## little bison

i train sunday, weds, fridays

legs/shoulders, chest/bicepts, back/tricepts

for legs i do - 5 x leg extentions finishing with full stack on my multi gym as i train at home. start with 20 warm up, then 15, 12, 10, 8

next squats - 50kg for 20

then 60 for 15, 70 for 10, 80 for 10, 100 for 6

standing calf raises - 70 kg for 40 x3 sets or failure

hamstring curls 3 sets for 15 lightweight something like 10kg

i do deadlifts on backdays + did untill a month ago squats 3 sets every time i trained before anything else.

typicals day food intake would b a follows -

6am - gold standard whey protein shake

7am - 2 x wholemeal bread toasted, big bowl of porridge oats

9-30 - 3 x boiled eggs or phd+ flapjack bar

11-00 - wholemeal turkey sandwiches or chicken breast marinated in cajun, bannana

13-00 - chicken pasta or baked beans on toast ( once a week half pound cheese burger from food van)

16-00 - tin of tuna out the can or protein shake, apple

18-00 - pasta or a roast with loads of broccoli

21- 00- 300g low fat cottage cheese

training days extra protein shake

i take protrient multi vit supp every morning and zma b4 bed

hope this helps bro


----------



## willsey4

Whats wrong with small ankles unless they are causing you pain. Smaller ankles give the illusion of bigger calves (unless its calves that is your problem?).

I have wide ankles and smallish calves which makes my calves look non existent!!!


----------



## little bison

seriously fella barefooted dont look that bad but with trainers on i look like a golf club! my top half makes me look right out of proportion

my calves are muscly but again thin


----------



## willsey4

little bison said:


> seriously fella barefooted dont look that bad but with trainers on i look like a golf club! my top half makes me look right out of proportion
> 
> my calves are muscly but again thin


Work your calves. If you have big calves and small ankles everyone will be looking at your lower legs in amazement as this will make your calves look huge.


----------



## ParaManiac

First off i'd suggest you join a gym instead of training at home.

Looks like you are overtraining with no progressive structure.You'll be burnt out by the time you reach your heaviest set.

Keep the reps lower and try to add weight(however small) to your working set each week(ie.when you can perform 8 reps with your max lift).

Look to a push/pull/legs routine and apply the above to all the big lifts.


----------



## dantheman

hi mate you cant change your ankles, but you can squat and leg press heavy and your legs will explode mate


----------



## little bison

i do plan 2 train up my local gym just that i bought a squat rack and thought as long as i can squat till the cows come home that would b the 1 compound leg mass building excercise i would need. im aware i would benefit from leg presses and seated calf raises. but money i save from gym fees i use for my supplements and food etc... still from jan i plan 2 do it then.

thanks for your input apreciate it


----------



## little bison

dantheman what u have just said basically is what ive been thinking in that i wont ever b able 2 change my ankles which is depressing

id like 2 think my legs will explode but they dont respond. unlike my back, shoulders and chest still il keep hitting them hard and do what i gota do thanks bro


----------



## dantheman

it isnt depressing mate trust me.

the best bodybuilding people have small joints, these small joints i.e ankles and wrists make their muscles look bigger!!

i have small joints mate, and im glad!


----------



## little bison

thanks mate

i quickly hada a scope at your link looks good

fair play you gota spot on physique now built like a tank!


----------



## willsey4

dantheman said:


> it isnt depressing mate trust me.
> 
> the best bodybuilding people have small joints, these small joints i.e ankles and wrists make their muscles look bigger!!
> 
> i have small joints mate, and im glad!


Exactly!

Im jealous!!!


----------



## little bison

kind words 2 make a dude feel better ha thanks

im just going keep rapeing my legs and hopefully eventually there grow il take on board not 2 burn myself out b4 my heavyiest set ; )

il never embrace my skinny ass ankles lol


----------



## solidcecil

HEAVY SQUATS!!


----------



## Rosko

willsey4 said:


> I have wide ankles and smallish calves which makes my calves look non existent!!!


I believe this is known as having "Cankles", where your calves just merge into your ankles!! 



dantheman said:


> it isnt depressing mate trust me.
> 
> the best bodybuilding people have small joints, these small joints i.e ankles and wrists make their muscles look bigger!!
> 
> i have small joints mate, and im glad!


Thats a good way of looking at it!! I have exactly the same "problem", tiny ankles. But, now i know, blast my calves and these tiny ankles will be like an optical illusion and make my calves look bigger!! :thumb:


----------



## pieball

body dismorphia?


----------



## BigStew

My advice for what it's worth would be to adopt different phases for your leg routines, each phase for 4-6 weeks. For example.... (in no particular order)

For all, always warm up with 3 or 4 sets of extensions x 25 reps

Phase 1 = High reps (20/18/16/14/12/10) on 3 different exercises, increasing weight on each set even if only 2.5 or 5Kg.

Phase 2 = Low reps (12/10/8/6) on 4 different exercises, incresing weight....etc

Phase 3 = Supersets/Dropsets (4 sets of 10-15reps) on 4 different exercises. (ie S/s 4 sets of squats with ext & 4 sets of hack sq with leg press or just d/s 4 exercises in turn for 4 sets each of 4 x 10 reps).

Phase 4 = 12 sets of 10/12reps on 1 exercise (Squat or Hack Squat or Leg Press). Need to pick a weight that you'll start to REALLY feel by 5th set! By your given routine I'd say about 60Kg.

Same as above applies to hamstrings which I'd train separately to quads - (need a gym though to benefit from the variety of equipment - standing/seated/lying curls & stiff legged deadlifts etc)

Small ankles (joints) is a blessing so turn it to a positive in your mind & work your calves. They are the most stubborn muscle group in the body & need hammering, I suggest 3x/week. Again staggered phases of....

1 - really slow, controlled movements & hold top & bottom position for 2 count. 15 reps both on standing & seated raises.

2 - high reps for 4 sets on each.

3 - superset/dropset both.

Finally, keep eating. By my reckoning you need 2370cals/day just to maintain your current weight. Aim for upto 2844cals & hopefully that'll see you grow!


----------



## bkoz

I,ve had the same prob for years.There coming along nicely now.I do them twice a week one day i do 15-20 sets of squats,and calves the next leg work out i do leg extensions,leg press lunges front squates,With one worm up set,One working set max rep,And there coming along nicely,calves eod week one,twice a week,week two..


----------



## little bison

Ive taken on board some really good info and plan 2 step my game up thanks fellas


----------



## 54und3r5

surely squats wont work his calves so why are people giving him the advice to heavy squat.. or am i missing something.. You should be doing heavy calf raises mate.. You can't change the size of your ankles!


----------



## supramad77

I have the same problem as this. I am a builder a weigh in at 16 stone. I was skinny as a child and started going to the gym in my mid twentys. My top half looks quite normal but i have never been able to get anywhere with my ankles. Used to squat 150kg and leg press over 300kg. Could do over 120kg on the calf raise as well. Very frustrating


----------



## monkeybiker

Drop the leg extensions and work on building up your squats.


----------

